# History



## 1gr8bldr (May 29, 2011)

I got all riled up today, at church, of course. I can't stand to see preachers "reverse engineer" everything to fit what they desire to say. He said that the pilgrims came to America to further the Kingdom. To spread the gospel to more people. I can hardly stand to sit and listen to a preacher another minute. I was trying to recall the underlying religious reason, that I once knew, but now can't seem to recall. It was not as simple as "wanting freedom to worship". Please, no reverse engineered answers.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 29, 2011)

Been reading up on this today. Lots of stuff out there. To sum up much. They were fleeing from the persecution of the Catholic church. In order to maintain authority, the Catholic church was persecuting and killing those who believed the scriptures to be the authority, not the pope. They sought a place where they could worship as they believed without the threat of being killed for it. If people only realized how awful the history of socalled Christianity was. It is awful to think of how Jesus has been misrepresented by so many claiming to be christian, yet killing in his name.


----------



## vowell462 (May 30, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> Been reading up on this today. Lots of stuff out there. To sum up much. They were fleeing from the persecution of the Catholic church. In order to maintain authority, the Catholic church was persecuting and killing those who believed the scriptures to be the authority, not the pope. They sought a place where they could worship as they believed without the threat of being killed for it. If people only realized how awful the history of socalled Christianity was. It is awful to think of how Jesus has been misrepresented by so many claiming to be christian, yet killing in his name.



These very reasons are why I have always had a problem with it. The history is really hard to get over.


----------



## bullethead (May 30, 2011)

Well the Pilgrims and Puritans didn't help the cause by burning, drowning, and hanging people for their beliefs either.....


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 30, 2011)

bullethead said:


> Well the Pilgrims and Puritans didn't help the cause by burning, drowning, and hanging people for their beliefs either.....


I saw a little about that. It is amazing the things done all under the guise of christianity


----------



## bullethead (May 30, 2011)

Yep, Manson never actually killed anyone but is as responsible as his followers. Same thing in my book.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 30, 2011)

vowell462 said:


> These very reasons are why I have always had a problem with it. The history is really hard to get over.


 Most don't even realize it. It's almost like a cover up or something. It has to be found out on your own cause no one is gonna teach the ugly history of Christianity. It is interesting to study. I believe that real Christianity had it's identity stolen back in the 1st and 2nd century. Therefore all these that did these terrible things were imposters.


----------



## bullethead (May 30, 2011)

All of it is there for everyone to see. Most won't ever look because they don't want to know.


----------



## vowell462 (May 31, 2011)

bullethead said:


> All of it is there for everyone to see. Most won't ever look because they don't want to know.



Yep. Most dont. It doesnt sit well with most. It is amazing to see someone with so much faith and have absolutly no idea how it came to be. Ive said it on here many times, the bloodiness is what gets me. And its hard for me, personally, to just look over.


----------



## HawgJawl (May 31, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> I got all riled up today, at church, of course. I can't stand to see preachers "reverse engineer" everything to fit what they desire to say. He said that the pilgrims came to America to further the Kingdom. To spread the gospel to more people. I can hardly stand to sit and listen to a preacher another minute. I was trying to recall the underlying religious reason, that I once knew, but now can't seem to recall. It was not as simple as "wanting freedom to worship". Please, no reverse engineered answers.



I have ancestors on my paternal and maternal side who immigrated from the Saarland area of southern Germany and northern France in the late 1600's to early 1700's.  That area was a battle zone, off and on, for many decades as France would attempt to spread it's borders.  Most of the residents of that area were protestant and had endured several bouts of being forced to submit to the Roman Catholic Church.  When several extremely harsh winters hit that area, it was the last straw for most people and any who had the means to move, did so.  The remaining masses who wanted to leave were assisted by England.  Ships were sent from England to pick up the immigrants and eventually ship them to America where they would work off the debt of the trip by working on the docks, etc.  The motivating factor for England for this act was not so much an act of charity, but an attempt to fill America with people who hated France.  England feared that they might lose America to France and implemented the security measure of filling America with people who hated France and would fight against a French rule.

For my ancestors, it was not a simple choice of moving to America for religious freedom.  They were living in a battle zone and starving.  It was their only option to relocate.


----------



## ambush80 (May 31, 2011)

HawgJawl said:


> I have ancestors on my paternal and maternal side who immigrated from the Saarland area of southern Germany and northern France in the late 1600's to early 1700's.  That area was a battle zone, off and on, for many decades as France would attempt to spread it's borders.  Most of the residents of that area were protestant and had endured several bouts of being forced to submit to the Roman Catholic Church.  When several extremely harsh winters hit that area, it was the last straw for most people and any who had the means to move, did so.  The remaining masses who wanted to leave were assisted by England.  Ships were sent from England to pick up the immigrants and eventually ship them to America where they would work off the debt of the trip by working on the docks, etc.  The motivating factor for England for this act was not so much an act of charity, but an attempt to fill America with people who hated France.  England feared that they might lose America to France and implemented the security measure of filling America with people who hated France and would fight against a French rule.
> 
> For my ancestors, it was not a simple choice of moving to America for religious freedom.  They were living in a battle zone and starving.  It was their only option to relocate.



That's an incredibly interesting piece of history.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 31, 2011)

HawgJawl said:


> I have ancestors on my paternal and maternal side who immigrated from the Saarland area of southern Germany and northern France in the late 1600's to early 1700's.  That area was a battle zone, off and on, for many decades as France would attempt to spread it's borders.  Most of the residents of that area were protestant and had endured several bouts of being forced to submit to the Roman Catholic Church.  When several extremely harsh winters hit that area, it was the last straw for most people and any who had the means to move, did so.  The remaining masses who wanted to leave were assisted by England.  Ships were sent from England to pick up the immigrants and eventually ship them to America where they would work off the debt of the trip by working on the docks, etc.  The motivating factor for England for this act was not so much an act of charity, but an attempt to fill America with people who hated France.  England feared that they might lose America to France and implemented the security measure of filling America with people who hated France and would fight against a French rule.
> 
> For my ancestors, it was not a simple choice of moving to America for religious freedom.  They were living in a battle zone and starving.  It was their only option to relocate.


Now that is so interesting. Glad I checked in today


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 31, 2011)

bullethead said:


> All of it is there for everyone to see. Most won't ever look because they don't want to know.



I would like to find a book about all this early history. Most of what I know are bits and pieces found at random on the internet.


----------

